# How about supporting our LumberJock GIs?



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, all - I just came across this information, and wanted to share.

Our GIs in Iraq can't just go into town and buy a hammer and a screwdriver - it wouldn't be safe, and apparently DIY tools aren't readily available anyway. But there are things they want to build to make their situation a little better.

Richard Ireland has taken a leave of absence from his regular job to purchase and send tools and woodworking supplies requested by the GIs - free. Of course, the tools and shipping aren't free to Richard, so he relies on donations to purchase the tools. Woodworker's Journal did a story about this guy and his non-profit company (if you didn't see it, you can read the story here). And, you can find out more about Richard's efforts on his website GI Woodshop. Richard has made it easy for us to show, in a tangible way, that we support our troops.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting the information. I can remember being deployed on training missions and trying to get crates of our equipment back together to ship back to the base. I always had a pair of slip joint pliers with me (pre-leatherman days). They were invaluable for straightening nails and a myriad of other little jobs. I can recall using those pliers to hold a semi-straight nail while I drove it with a rock. My hat is off to Mr. Ireland for his efforts.

Mart


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just received an email from Mr Ireland and thought I'd pass along some more info about his efforts.

He writes …
We have been asked by the Pentagon to do the Armed Forces Bowl in Ft Worth this year - so if you watch any bowl games at all, be sure to watch that one! We will be the guys wearing desert cammo hardhats. We are supposed to be giving an award to Gen Petraeus at either half-time or pre game (not sure) but there will be an activities area with several of us DoD Homefront groups there with the National Guard and helos, tanks, humvees etc. I am going to make a little plywood "tank" to do "battle" against a real M1 Abrams. Should be pretty fun. Its a two day event for us, 30 and 31 Dec, but the game is New Years Eve at 11am. Be sure to watch!

Richard "reeko" Ireland
President and Executive Director,
G.I. Woodshop, Inc.
Dallas, TX
www.giwoodshop.com

Take a look at the website, and see how easy it is to show your support for our troops!


----------

